# Transporting deer across statelines, Mississippi and Alabama BEWARE



## Emerald Ghost (Mar 11, 2008)

They are very serious, read up on it.


----------



## gator75 (Aug 11, 2016)

Can you provide a link? 


On topic, FYI to other son here, as of two weeks ago Farm Fresh is not taking meat with ANY bones in it anymore. They are still taking it from Florida, but not Mississippi. Don't know Carl's rules yet. But I plan on checking before I leave the house with one.


----------



## Brandon_SPC2 (Aug 4, 2016)

gator75 said:


> Can you provide a link?
> 
> 
> On topic, FYI to other son here, as of two weeks ago Farm Fresh is not taking meat with ANY bones in it anymore. They are still taking it from Florida, but not Mississippi. Don't know Carl's rules yet. But I plan on checking before I leave the house with one.


Last time I check it is pretty much like any state with the CWD law. I think there is like 30+ states with this type of law. Florida has had it for years.

Meat from the family Cervidae (white-tailed deer, mule deer, elk, moose, fallow deer, red deer, sika deer, caribou, reindeer, etc.) that has been completely deboned.

Cleaned skull plates with bare attached antlers, if no visible brain or spinal cord tissue is present.

Unattached bare antlers or sheds.

Raw capes, if no visible brain or spinal cord tissue is present.

Upper canine teeth, if no root structure or other soft tissue is present.
Finished taxidermy products or tanned hides.

Velvet-covered antlers are prohibited unless part of a finished taxidermy product.


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

Had a buddy heading home from Illinois after the first phase gun hunt, he said he saw multiple DNR officers in Kentucky, Tennessee and Alabama on the overpasses looking for horns in trucks.

When I took a doe to Carl's after bow opener, he reminded me that it is now against the law to bring any bone in deer in to the state of Alabama, regardless of previous CWD cases or not (saw my Florida address on my account) everything I had was deboned anyways. 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Emerald Ghost (Mar 11, 2008)

My purpose for posting this was to make hunters aware so they could avoid a heavy fine.

Wildlife Officers in Mississippi and Alabama are very focused to that end, and quite evident as John B indicated.


----------



## lettheairout (Mar 11, 2008)

I'm being lazy and don't want to go check. So can I bring my whole alabama deer back to Florida to take care of 

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

Having trouble viewing this email?*View it as a Web page.

[https://ci6]

WFF Enforcement Increases Deer Carcass Surveillance

By DAVID RAINER

Alabama Department of Conservation and Natural Resources

Hunters who travel out of state should be aware that the Enforcement Section of the Alabama Wildlife and Freshwater Fisheries (WFF) Division has significantly increased its surveillance of roads along state borders, looking for persons illegally importing deer carcasses.

The regulation that banned the import of cervid body parts from states known to be CWD-positive was enacted three years ago to safeguard against disease transmission. When a Mississippi deer tested positive for chronic wasting disease (CWD) earlier this year, DCNR was already in the process of expanding its prohibition of the importation of carcasses of white-tailed deer and other cervids (elk, mule deer, moose, etc.) to include all states.

“Those thoroughfares in close proximity to the state borders are where we have concentrated our efforts,” WFF Enforcement Chief Matt Weathers said. “This is important for the defense of the state – though it is a labor-intensive undertaking.”

Weathers said the surveillance puts extra pressure on the Enforcement Officers, who still must perform other duties.

“It is the middle of deer season, so we’ve got lots of other tasks and calls to conduct,” he said. “But keeping CWD out of Alabama is extremely important, so we’re conducting details on the state lines to attempt to ensure no deer are brought into Alabama from other states.

“We are concentrating our efforts to match those peak hunting seasons in the West and Midwest when people would be bringing deer carcasses into the state. To some extent it will go throughout the entirety of our deer season.”

Since 1907, the Alabama Department of Conservation and Natural Resources (ADCNR) has been tasked with protecting Alabama’s natural resources on behalf of its citizens. The Alabama Legislature recognized that commercial exploitation was having a significant adverse impact on the state’s natural resources and founded the ADCNR. Although some exploitation of resources continues today, it has been minimized by the promulgation and enforcement of laws that protect those natural resources.

Although the ADCNR’s basic mission has changed very little over the last eleven decades, the types of threats facing Alabama’s natural resources have changed.

Today, the largest threat is CWD and the impact it could have on Alabama’s hunting industry and our hunting heritage.

“If you hunt deer in Alabama, enjoy watching deer in our state, or if you benefit from the nearly $2 billion industry that exists in Alabama surrounding these activities, you should be aware that your very way of life could change greatly in the coming years if we all do not work together to keep CWD out of Alabama,” said Conservation Commissioner Chris Blankenship.

CWD is a 100-percent-fatal, communicable disease that is very similar to Mad Cow Disease in cattle. The prion that causes CWD can be found concentrated in the brain, spinal cord and bone tissue well after the infected animal dies.

“If those infected parts are brought into our state and thrown out where deer from our herd can come into contact with them, we could become a CWD-positive state overnight,” Blankenship said.

One of the disconcerting aspects of the new regulations is the attitude of hunters toward those restrictions. A case in point occurred when Alabama and Tennessee wildlife officials conducted a joint operation at Alabama’s northern border.

That effort resulted in six citations for hunters bringing back field-dressed deer into Alabama from other states.

Alabama’s Enforcement Section has made several other cases since, and there seems to be a disturbing thread.

“We’ve got guys bringing deer back to Alabama that originated many states away,” Weathers said. “Many, if not all, of the states they passed through have similar regulations. For the limited amount of time we’ve conducted this operation, it is a concerning number of violations. It speaks to the volume of the problem.

“We’ve had several folks we questioned who were as aware and fluent in the law as we were. They just thought that it didn’t matter. It’s troubling that not everybody takes this as the serious issue it is.”

WFF has long recognized the potential threat of CWD and started testing deer in our state in a preemptive manner in 2002. To date, WFF has tested more than 8,000 deer with no positive CWD samples found.

“This is NOT something that you can pour bleach or Lysol on and make it no longer a threat,” Weathers said. “It’s going to be there beyond any kind of chemical you pour on it. And time doesn’t seem to have any effect on it either.”

This past August, ADCNR unveiled an extensive advertising campaign to educate those hunters who travel to hunt out of state. Billboards and various other informational materials were placed along highway routes at state lines providing information about CWD and the regulations regarding the importation of deer parts returning from a hunting trip out of state. The regulations require that all deer meat be deboned and only cleaned skull plates with bare antlers without visible brain or spinal tissue can be imported. Raw capes with no visible brain or spinal tissue can be brought in as well as upper canine teeth with no root structure or soft tissue present. Finished taxidermy products and tanned hides can be imported. Velvet-covered antlers are prohibited unless they are part of a finished taxidermy project.

“Despite our best efforts at education, unlawful import of those prohibited parts remains a problem,” Weathers said. “ADCNR has gone to great lengths to provide a sustainable white-tailed deer herd for the citizens of Alabama to enjoy. Today, however, simply providing this herd isn’t enough. We must protect it. We protect it not only for ourselves but for those who will come after us. I once heard someone say, ‘In the gravest of situations, doing your best isn’t enough; you must do what is required.’

“So, when you see your local Conservation Enforcement Officer patrolling near a state line, know that what you are actually seeing is the front line in the fight against CWD.”

WFF Director Chuck Sykes has been in Washington, D.C., meeting with Congressional staffs about the CWD threat, as well as other issues.

“Senator Doug Jones is co-sponsoring a bill to provide funding for more CWD research and more money for the states to manage it,” Sykes said. “CWD is a big deal. Once it’s here, it’s here forever, so our best strategy is to keep it out. One of the best ways to keep it out is to not bring carcasses back from any other state.”

Alabama’s CWD Response Plan (www.outdooralabama.com/deer-hunting-alabama/chronic-wasting-disease-what-you-should-know) has response protocols established to delineate those out-of-state cases using concentric circles around the positive test site in increments of 25 miles, 50 miles and more than 50 miles and to implement specific action plans accordingly. *

When a case of CWD in a 1½-year-old buck was confirmed recently in Pontotoc County, Miss., portions of three counties in Alabama fell within the 50-mile-radius protocol – Franklin, Marion and Lamar counties.

Sykes said Mississippi is getting pretty good compliance at their drop-off stations and with hunter-harvested deer for sampling.

“But it’s a scary thing,” Sykes said. “I was with some of the legislators from Mississippi at a conference I just attended. It’s a concern for our way of life and a huge economic driver in our states.”

Sykes said the most disappointing aspect of the CWD threat is the nonchalant attitude of hunters who were caught bringing deer carcasses into the state illegally.

“Everybody we issued citations to knew they were breaking the law,” Sykes said. “Nobody pled ignorance. Their attitude was, ‘Ain’t no big deal.’ They knew what they were doing. You just don’t want to be that guy. Why would you take a chance in bringing something into Alabama and the CWD transmission being credited to you just because you didn’t take a few extra minutes to do things right?

“I couldn’t live with myself if I did that.”

*

[https://ci3]

Alabama Conservation Enforcement Officers stake out the state line to stop any banned deer carcasses from entering the state.

Photo by Billy Pope

You are receiving this message as a subscriber to*DAVID RAINER'S WEEKLY COLUMN.*

Manage Subscriptions*to change your preferences.

*[https://ci5]**STAY CONNECTED:[https://ci3][https://ci4][https://ci3]*[https://ci3]*[https://ci5]*[https://ci4]*SUBSCRIBER SERVICES:
Manage Subscriptions***|***Unsubscribe***|***Help


[https://ci4]




Sent from my XT1710-02 using Tapatalk


----------



## Brandon_SPC2 (Aug 4, 2016)

lettheairout said:


> I'm being lazy and don't want to go check. So can I bring my whole alabama deer back to Florida to take care of
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


Alabama you can bring a whole deer back.
http://myfwc.com/CWD


----------



## Outside9 (Apr 30, 2008)

What do you do if you kill a trophy in one of those states?

Can you have it mounted and then shipped in from a taxidermist?

I hate to say it but our deer may be doomed. There will always be those that sneak them in.

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## Brandon_SPC2 (Aug 4, 2016)

Outside9 said:


> What do you do if you kill a trophy in one of those states?
> 
> Can you have it mounted and then shipped in from a taxidermist?
> 
> ...


Have it mounted there and shipped or cut cape it out and cut the antlers off followed by having a taxidermist mount it here. 

But CWD is no where near as bad as the media makes it seem. There's way more harmful stuff that effects the deer herd than CWD.


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

Brandon_SPC2 said:


> Have it mounted there and shipped or cut cape it out and cut the antlers off followed by having a taxidermist mount it here.
> 
> But CWD is no where near as bad as the media makes it seem. There's way more harmful stuff that effects the deer herd than CWD.


Yep... like the state of Michigan killing 10k deer test for cwd, with ZERO confirmed cases.... in 2017 alone.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Brandon_SPC2 (Aug 4, 2016)

John B. said:


> Yep... like the state of Michigan killing 10k deer test for cwd, with ZERO confirmed cases.... in 2017 alone.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


Exactly! Makes you wonder how many MS has killed when they found the first confirmed case last year.


----------



## lettheairout (Mar 11, 2008)

Blue tongue and EHD are way worse then CWD.
Just cause it has CWD don't mean it's gonna die today. Could live a long time with it. EHD it's dead quick fast and in a hurry. And it can kill a whole heard in a summer 

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## reelthrill (Oct 3, 2007)

Brandon_SPC2 said:


> Have it mounted there and shipped or cut cape it out and cut the antlers off followed by having a taxidermist mount it here.
> 
> But CWD is no where near as bad as the media makes it seem. There's way more harmful stuff that effects the deer herd than CWD.


You can take it to local taxidermist in the area you are hunting and tell them to have it "transport ready" They can do this in a short period of time and then you can safely bring it to your state and your taxidermist.


----------

